# Home made quiver.



## LongBow01 (Aug 9, 2010)

BKBigKid gave me a black plastic tube (Thanks Brother)to make a quiver out of back several months ago and I finally got around to makin somthin out of it. This quiver did not cost me a dime to make. I found all of the materials layin round the house.
The camo material I cut out of an old jacket that I've had for 10+ years that was fallin apart so rather than tossin it I pu it to use and yes i even did the stitchin on the backside of it.I used great stuff foam that I had in the garage to make a foam bottom for the arras to sit on and I used camo rope for the strap. I will probably replace the rope with a more suitable strap when find somthin but it works.


----------



## devolve (Aug 9, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanta try and make me one, where can I find a tube?


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really not sure ? check with BKBIGKID he may know where to getem. I think its just a mail tube? they work good but the material is kanda hard to cut with a knife it wants to crack but if you take your time it can be done.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 9, 2010)

that looks like a Jake Allen special.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 9, 2010)

I can not take Credit for the Tube or any of it, 

Jake Allen is the one that gave me the Tubes I just happen to pass one along to mark As I was getting some bows back from him. I had just gotten a few from Jeff when I met up with longbow01. 


Good looking Quiver you made out of that Tube, it is amazing how we can take a shipping tube and turn it into a very functional quiver. 

If you do some other searches there is some other that have made the same basic tube Quivers on here.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 9, 2010)

Try "cutting" the tube with a solder gun if you have one available.  Works well on most plastics.  A dremel and cutoff wheel will work if you keep it moving so the slag doesn't hang up.


----------



## p paw barry (Aug 9, 2010)

hey; jakes tubes are makeing the rounds,, i got the one i am playing with from dpolle ,, who got it from jake,, hpe mine turns out as good as yours


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> Try "cutting" the tube with a solder gun if you have one available.  Works well on most plastics.  A dremel and cutoff wheel will work if you keep it moving so the slag doesn't hang up.



Put a butter knife on the stove until it gets red hot and cut the hole with that.
Works great so long as Mama ain't home


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the plastic cuttin tips fellars I'll try some heat next time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 10, 2010)

That'll work!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 12, 2010)

p paw barry said:


> hey; jakes tubes are makeing the rounds,, i got the one i am playing with from dpolle ,, who got it from jake,, hpe mine turns out as good as yours



I know it will be  atleast as good we trad bowhunters can make some pretty cool stuff out of nothin!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good, and kind of familiar.







I made this one out of a plastic tube that I got from a car window tinting place.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 12, 2010)

If you guys know anyone thet tints windows, you mght find some good tubes from them as the tinted film comes on plastic tubes about the right size.  They probably throw them away!  Just a suggestion.   Bill


----------



## pine nut (Aug 12, 2010)

Exactly!  Duh!  Sorry I didn't see ths post.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 12, 2010)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Looks good, and kind of familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ineed soma that strap fer mine and yer tube looks bigger to I like it!!


----------



## 730waters (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wondering about the noise that the fletching makes when you draw the arrow when hunting? I was going to buy a dawgware quiver but wasn't sure of the noise when arrow is drawn from the quiver. By the way that is a nice quiver!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 13, 2010)

730waters said:


> Just wondering about the noise that the fletching makes when you draw the arrow when hunting? I was going to buy a dawgware quiver but wasn't sure of the noise when arrow is drawn from the quiver. By the way that is a nice quiver!



I have not noticed any noise but then again I havent been alistenin for any either. I'll pay more attention next time I use and get back with ya. thanks for the compliment


----------



## 730waters (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Longbow! I'll be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Aug 14, 2010)

730waters said:


> Just wondering about the noise that the fletching makes when you draw the arrow when hunting? I was going to buy a dawgware quiver but wasn't sure of the noise when arrow is drawn from the quiver. By the way that is a nice quiver!



I lined mine with felt.  It is very quiet.


----------

